

Ask HN: Best way to share photos with my 75 year old mom? - dingjian98

I need some serious advice to help me to share photos with my mom.  She is 75 years old, never used a PC before, nor a cellphone, and we are thousands miles away. I have two kids, they are growing everyday, and my idea is to send her some of our daily pictures to her every week or so. She has TV, phone, and a DVD player. Thanks in advance.
======
pg
I use <http://picwing.com>

~~~
pasbesoin
At a glance, nice product and site.

I was curious whether they are YC participants. A few quick results (which I
only glanced at). Looks like they pivoted a bit from a digital photo frame to
prints, as they got feedback.

[http://techcrunch.com/2008/08/15/picwing-debuts-their-
social...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/08/15/picwing-debuts-their-social-
digital-picture-frame/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=773139>

<http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/29/picwing-reboots-iphone-mom/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=404965>

------
ZeroGravitas
If she (or a friendly neighbour) has WiFi then you can get digital picture
frames that can update from the internet.

You can also get photos printed and delivered from various online services,
with bulk discounts available, which would give her more control over which
ones to put in frames or photo books and share with her friends.

------
DanielStraight
Print them and put them in the mail. Not every problem has a tech solution.

~~~
smoody
With many people, including myself, finding times to print and mail 100 photos
from a birthday party (and you can bet that grandma will want to see all 100)
is an issue, but uploading photos is a background task. There's a reason
people share photos on Picassa, etc.

To the OP, look for any photo-frame that is net-connected.

